# Gallery of Knights (iddy biddy baby titans)



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

A nice thread to show off various Knights that ive done as well as ones others have bought and painted. Im hoping that this thread turns into one where anyone can post Knight Titan pictures.

its also going to be the home for all WIP shots for new torsos and new parts for it, as well as home to my own personal growing knight household. 


Master Parts:
















































































































































































































Casting them:




























Parts ready to go out:










Parts literally just pulled: (still with flash that willbe removed)










Posed up:















































Caster trying some things out:





































Size Comparison










Caster trying various heads:

"Found myself playing with some HALO-3 collectible heads. Out of the heads available, I like the EOD head the best. I feel it gives him a little attitude and character. I also like how with very little work, the display mount can be used, and he can now look anywhere he wants to... which makes for some good pics. "














































Converted Nurgle one that I did, which is sadly for sale. I just dont have room for it and never get to play anymore 



























































































Ive changed the head and might go with that style to replace the old one that no one seemed to really like. Even i admit, it wasnt the greatest. This one though, is much nicer. 

EDIT - Its on a dragon forge base by Jeff. He does amazing work and has super fast turn around. Ive done many orderd from him for myself and clients and hes always come through with flying colors. I cant recommend him enough.

New WIP parts that have already been completed and just shipped to the caster. 

I went over all my old photobucket pics and gathered up these very old WIP shots of the parts. 

Better pics will come after they are cast:

Head B: (very early on but very cylon/cyber skull like.)

















Head C: (my fav again early on and now has a dome on its head and grill holes made.)

















A few weapons:

















Very early start on armor styles. Goes for the shoulders as well. One is smooth with trim. The other is layered plate like a tech marine.










There is also a plain smooth style with no studs, trim or armor plates.



















Im open to any weapon or head ideas, art is helpful but a good amount of written detail will work as well for future upgrades. New upgrade parts have already gone to the caster, such as various heads, armor styles and a whole slew of new arms.


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Wowwwww! they are so cool. Very nicely made and the finish is fantastic. Are they cast in resin? Have some Rep +


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Fucking. Awesome!!


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

lol how much?


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

yep... how much, I want three  My cadians have been naked without them


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

very cool stuff you got going on here matey! keep it up, and any fully painted shots at all?


----------



## johnnymajic (Jan 2, 2009)

Thats kick ass


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Damn. I reiterate The Wraithlord's post. +rep
How long did all that take? Just redunculus. Great work!


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

Again how much to make one for me?

+ rep


----------



## dthwish09 (Oct 15, 2009)

is there a tutorial on this site for how to make molds/casts and do this work?
that would be most interesting and you should consider writting a mold/cast making tutorial, im sure there are tons of people that would like to know your pristene methods.

+rep for the creativness


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

piemaster said:


> Damn. I reiterate The Wraithlord's post. +rep
> How long did all that take? Just redunculus. Great work!


The master model took over 200 hours.. It was a ton of trial and error to get the parts to fit correctly.

---------------

If anyone is interested the nurgle one thats base coated white is for sale.

Im only asking the standard price for the kit, $100.00 . Thats the same cost as if you were to buy it new and un converted.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

redstarone said:


> The master model took over 200 hours.. It was a ton of trial and error to get the parts to fit correctly.
> 
> ---------------
> 
> ...


What did you use to make the moulds? What plastic did you use to cast them? What did you use to make the casts? .

So many questions...


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Can you post a tutorial on making the moulds? I am curious as to know how you did them. +reputation


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Marneus Calgar said:


> What did you use to make the moulds? What plastic did you use to cast them? What did you use to make the casts? .
> 
> So many questions...


Silicon for the molds. Resin for the casts. No plastic used.



wombat_tree said:


> Can you post a tutorial on making the moulds? I am curious as to know how you did them. +reputation


Ill see what i can do about finding a nice tut for you guys. 

-----------------

Sadly ive had to list the nurgle Knight on ebay..

Here.

Its sad to see it go but I just dont have time to paint it, and thats truly what it deserves.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Cheers man, I am really interested in doing something like this!


----------



## vulcan539 (May 17, 2010)

Truely amazing work +rep


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Marneus Calgar said:


> Cheers man, I am really interested in doing something like this!


I say give it a shot! :so_happy:



vulcan539 said:


> Truely amazing work +rep


Thank you very kindly for the kind words. 

----------

Shameless plug... the nurgle knight is on the last 23 hours and it looks like it wil be selling far below the retail for the kit itself, unconverted. :crazy:


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

I totally love the opus machina on it's shoulder. (Mechanicus symbol)

Although the standard head is not very good, too largee and square, the halo heads rock though.


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Klomster said:


> I totally love the opus machina on it's shoulder. (Mechanicus symbol)
> 
> Although the standard head is not very good, too largee and square, the halo heads rock though.


Yea its not everyones cup of tea..... there are other head options. PM for details.

There are also enough weapon options to make all 6 knight classes.


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

could you make me one dude? how much would it be?


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> could you make me one dude? how much would it be?


PM sent. 

Ive actually been looking to "chaos"ify one for someone..


----------



## Khorn_flakes (Aug 1, 2010)

I'd love to see a Khornate one!
PM sent!


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

I was thinking about getting a titan for my SW or Children of the Damned Marine could you make one with specific conversions or would I have to make conversions on my own?


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Khorn_flakes said:


> I'd love to see a Khornate one!
> PM sent!





hippypancake said:


> I was thinking about getting a titan for my SW or Children of the Damned Marine could you make one with specific conversions or would I have to make conversions on my own?


I can do just about any conversions needed with enough description as to what you want.


----------

